# "Find all posts started by" bug



## TheReal7 (Feb 15, 2006)

Something is f'd with the "Find all posts started by" link on member's profiles.

I do this to find topics I have stared and none of the topics I've started that are in the Off-Topic forum show up. Whats up with that?????


----------



## Naren (Feb 15, 2006)

New posts in the Off Topic section also don't appear on the main page. There might be 8 new posts in the Off Topic section, but it says that the most recent post was in the Sevenstring section (or wherever) 30 minutes before any of the Off Topic section posts were made...


----------



## Chris (Feb 15, 2006)

OT isn't indexed. It's to keep inappropriate things from showing up on the front page and on Google.


----------



## TheReal7 (Feb 15, 2006)

Chris said:


> OT isn't indexed. It's to keep inappropriate things from showing up on the front page and on Google.




"damn you, damn you all to hell"
-Homer


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 15, 2006)

Chris said:


> OT isn't indexed. It's to keep inappropriate things from showing up on the front page and on Google.


:XD, that's a pretty sly move there Chris.


----------



## Chris (Feb 15, 2006)

Well, OT is the second busiest forum here. If I indexed it, Google would come up with things like "Sevenstring.org - Drew: I drank my face off last night".


----------



## Shawn (Feb 15, 2006)

^


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 15, 2006)

Chris said:


> Well, OT is the second busiest forum here. If I indexed it, Google would come up with things like "Sevenstring.org - Drew: I drank my face off last night".



that's positive advertising... isn't it?


----------

